# Where to try/rent a recumbent bike?



## Boopop (29 Oct 2014)

Hi all,

For several months I've been fascinated with trying (and eventually buying) a recumbent bike. As I'm currently in the process of buying a flat to move into, the chances of me buying one any time soon are slim. However having said that, it comes with a garage, so I'd have the room!

Anyway the long and short of it is I'd really like to try one to see if it would ever be a good idea to buy one. I'm in Bedfordshire, my Dad and step mother are in the peak district, and my mum and step-dad live in Blackpool. So if anyone has any suggestions for places around these areas where I can borrow or rent a recumbent bike to try out for the day, your input would be welcome!

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Wobbly John (29 Oct 2014)

Dtek recumbents are in Cambridgeshire - 3 miles south of Ely. They have years of experience of people curious about recumbent bikes and trikes.

They do tryout sessions and secondhand sales.

*Contact details :*
Kevin Dunseath
Tel. 01353 648 177
Email dtekhpvs@btconnect.com

*Business Address :*
Main Street
Little Thetford
Cambridgeshire
CB6 1BR


----------



## Boopop (29 Oct 2014)

Did I mention I don't have a car so am limited to where I can cycle and local train lines? Still, if I was determined I suppose I could get the train to London and back, a bit of a trek though! Thanks anyway


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2014)

Kev is the man to see. He is very well known in the recumbent World.


----------



## StuAff (29 Oct 2014)

In London, Bikefix on Lambs Conduit Street and London Recumbents. The latter hire as well.


----------



## jayjay (30 Oct 2014)

Boopop said:


> Did I mention I don't have a car so am limited to where I can cycle and local train lines? Still, if I was determined I suppose I could get the train to London and back, a bit of a trek though! Thanks anyway


London?How strong are your legs - Little Thetford / Ely is about 40 miles from Bedford, were you thinking of train to the smoke and back up Northward? I guess it depends which end of your shire you live, but I can add to the recommendation for Dtek having had two trial recumbent sessions with Kevin.


----------



## Boopop (30 Oct 2014)

Well I'm in Leighton Buzzard so it'd be a 50 mile ride each way. I don't really fancy 100 miles riding as well as a recumbent test ride in the same day 

I was hoping someone might have suggestions for Lancashire/Peak District, as I can get a lift from parents there.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2014)

If Edinburgh is any easier, Dave Gardner at LaidBack Bikes is a top bloke.


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Oct 2014)

StuAff said:


> In London, Bikefix on Lambs Conduit Street and London Recumbents. The latter hire as well.



You have to pay to hire at London Recumbents, but iirc it's for the day and you get to swap between the different bikes to try a few. If you buy one, you get the hire fee back, but not like that's here nor there if you blow 2 grand on a recumbent. The hire spot is in Dulwich park, so you can get a feel for them without having to deal with traffic. They hire at Battersea Park as well, but from memory they don't have a big range of bikes up there.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

Kind of hijacking this thread, but does anyone know of anywhere near Manchester or Chester or even Liverpool that i might be able to hire a trike recumbent from or even trike road bike? We are both suspecting that the only way I will be back on a bike anytime soon will be on a trike either in the road bike or recumbent form and I really could do with trying one out first... I have an insane target to be able to cycle around Loch Rannoch (24 miles) by March...  it gives me something to aim for and hopefully will help me get mobile again (driving is likely to take even longer).


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2014)

Calling @mickle !

Emma might be in need of your expertise !


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2014)

StuAff said:


> In London, Bikefix on Lambs Conduit Street and London Recumbents. The latter hire as well.


Arranged a test ride out with Bikefix, prior to placing a deposit on one. Get down there, both the trike & the quad which I'd been assured were available that weekend were in no fit state to take on the road. 
The quad had four flat tyres & the trike was being repaired.


----------

